# Neuling sucht Tips und Tricks



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

Kurz einige Worte zu den Hintergründen:

Wie mein Nick schon andeutet, bin ich absolut neu auf dem Gebiet Teich & Co. Wir haben unser Haus vor ca. 4 Jahren (nach der Geburt unserer Tochter) gekauft und haben im Garten so ein gemauertes Rondell stehen gehabt, das immer mit einer ekelig stinkenden Brühe gefüllt war. 

Nun kam es so, dass die Renovierung des Hauses Priorität hatte und danach die Geburt unseres Sohnes wenig Zeit für Arbeiten im Garten übrig ließen. 

Nun kamen ich und mein Schwager endlich dazu den Tümpel näher in Augenschein zu nehmen. Also haben wir die Brühe rausgepumpt, die darin verlegte Folie so gut es geht gereinigt und auch sonst alles was unser Laienwissen zulässt versucht um einen neuen Lebensraum zu schaffen.

Nun sind wir natürlich noch lange nicht fertig (im Gegenteil), aber auf der Suche nach Anrgegungen bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe gemerkt, dass man das alles garnicht mal eben so machen kann. Ich habe zwar inzwischen schon einige Bewohner in dem Teich, möchte aber jetzt vor den nächsten Schritten Eure Experten-Meinungen, sowie Tips und Tricks (und selbstverständlich Kritik) einholen.

Jetzt habe ich viel erzählt. Nun kommen erst mal ein paar Fotos, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild machen könnt, wovon ich überhaupt spreche.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Hier ist nun das erste Foto.

Es zeigt den gemauerten Teich im Gesamten. Dieser misst eine Länge von ca. 4,5 Metern und ist ca. 3 Meter breit. Die Wassertiefe beträgt im gesamten Becken ca. 90 cm.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Ein Problem bei dem Becken ist (wegen der steilen Wände rings herum) die Bepflanzung.

Naja... die Seerosen waren zumindest nicht so das Problem. Die müssen jetzt nur noch wachsen was das Zeug hält   .


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Uups... Bild vergessen...  

Manche Planzen kann man aber auch einfach über der Oberfläche schwimmen lassen...

Tja... und bei denen muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich die fest mache. Hat einer eine Idee?

Nun zu den bisherigen Bewohnern.

Es sind 20 kleine Goldfische drin (zwischen ca. 5 - 7 cm) und 2 __ Shubunkin (ca. 8 cm). Ist das schon zu viel? Ist ja schließlich ziemlich klein das Becken.

Die sind aber noch sehr sehr schüchtern. ich traue mich kaum ans Becken ran, damit ich die mal sehen kann. Ich habe aber auch viele Verstecke mit rein gesetzt, da ich mir dachte die werden ja eben auch gerade diese Rückziehmöglichkeit brauchen.

Hier noch ein Versteck (in dem die sich am liebsten aufhalten). Es handelt sich dabei um zwei Tongefäße (einmal __ Enten und ein Fisch) die früher am Beckenrand standen und Wasser gespuckt haben. ich fand die aber so hässlich (ist nur meine persönlich Meinung), dass ich die versenkt habe. Denn die sind von innen hohl und bieten den Fischen tolle Möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken...

Hier sieht man die Gefäße noch mal deutlicher...

Hier ist noch ein beliebtes Versteck...

Weil es so schön ist: hier noch ein Versteck...

Ach... ich habe übrigens noch drei Bewohner vergessen. 3 kleine __ Stichlinge sind noch mit drin. Die habe ich aus dem komischen Wasser von vorher gerettet (keine Ahnung, wie die darin überleben konnten). Dieser sieht zwar auf dem Bild riiiiesig aus, ist aber nur ca. 3 cm groß.

Hier ist der Filter. Der war vorher schon da. Weiß also keinen Daten wie Hersteller oder so. Wir haben den halt komplett von innen gereinigt (da sind Bürsten drin und 12 Schaumstoff-Säulen, darunter ist ein Fach mit so Plastikdingern) und dann wieder angeschlossen.

Der Filter ist gut hinter dem Wasserfall aus Naturstein versteckt. Dieser wird von einer zweiten Pumpe betrieben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Den Wasserfall mache ich aber momentan noch selten an, denn die Fische scheinen sich schon ziemlich vor dem Ding zu ängstigen.

Den Filter habe ich die 1. Woche ununterbrochen Tag und Nacht laufen lassen. Bis ein Bekannter meinte es würde reichen da ne Zeitschaltuhr dran zu machen und den dann immer 1 Stunde laufen und dann wieder 1 Stunde ruhen zu lassen. Das habe ich dann jetzt gemacht. Ist das richtig so?

Außerdem habe ich da noch so Wasserpflanzen reingeworden die man im Bündel kaufen kann (10 Bündel). Die sollen das Wasser filtern und reinigen und Sauerstoff produzieren. Ist das auch richtig? Wieviel braucht man davon? Ich denke mal, die können doch nicht schaden und lieber ein paar zuviel als zu wenig, oder? Dann würde ich nämlich noch welche davon holen.

Des Weiteren sagte man mir im Zoohandel, dass Teichmuscheln auch gut für einen Teich mit Fischen wäre. Die würden halt pro Stück ca. 400 Liter Wasser am Tag reinigen und filtern. Auf dessen Empfehlung habe ich dann mal 6 Stück gekauft. Jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen, dass das ja auch nicht ganz richtig ist. 

Was muß ich da beachten?

Das Wasser wurde von einem Freund gemessen. Der ist Chemielaborant und hat ein Aquarium zuhause. Die Messungen hat er 2 mal im Abstand von 2 Wochen durchgenommen. Ich weiß die Werte zwar nicht mehr aber er sagte die wären gut.

Wenn ich hier die ganzen Beiträge von all den Leuten so durchlese, dann merke ich zum einen wie klein doch mein Becken ist im Vergleich zu den anderen (was kann denn da nun alles rein oder was sollte da rein) und vor allem wie ahnungslos ich noch bin. Fühle mich auch jetzt ein wenig hilflos und möchte ja auch nichts falsch machen. 

Daher meine Bitte an Euch mich mit Euren Tips zu bombadieren. Ihr könnt mich, wie schon geschrieben, auch gerne kritisieren. Daraus lerne ich ja nur und das möchte ich ja. Darum bin ich hier.

Also... ich freue mich auf möglichst viele Beiträge...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Ach... ein Bild habe ich noch vergessen. In einer Ecke haben wir ein Kiesbeet gemacht (der Tontopf hat übrigens keinen Deckel, damit die Fische da durch schwimmen können...

So, jetzt seid Ihr aber mal dran...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Neuling!

Nicht schlecht dein Teich. :respekt:  :top: 

Dein Teich ist mehr als unterbesetzt, aber ich würde sagen für den Anfang reicht es.  

Dein Filter ist ein Greenmachin von Hozelock, und ich würde sagen der ist für deine Verhältnise sehr gut. Denn er hat Bürsten und Filterpatronen was schonmal sehr gut ist. Vielleicht kannst du an dem Rand im Teich so Pflanzringe reinstellen, die sind meistens 30cm hoch und wenn du 3St. aufeinander stellst kommst du auf 90cm. Wenn du dann einfach 60cm mit Kies füllst und die restlichen 30 mit dem entsprechendem Substrat bist du bestens bedient  . Natürlich ist das auch geschmackssache aber was anderes fällt mir gerade nicht ein :gruebel: . Und vielleicht kannst du da wo die __ Muscheln liegen auch ein bissen Sand einbringen, denn aus eigener erfahrungen kann ich zu 90% sagen das die Muscheln sonst eingehen  .






Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bissen helfen.  

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Neuling,

ich hab meinen Teich zwar auch erst sein letztem Jahr 8) , möchte aber trotzdem etwas sagen / fragen:

1. würde ich Dir empfehlen der Filter durchlaufen zu lassen. Für die Baktarienkulturen im Filter sind konstante Bedingungen besser. 

2. Hast Du die Pflanzen in den Filter getan?   Dort können sie aber nicht überleben, so ohne Licht  . Der Fachhändler meinte sicher, sie seien gut in einem Pflanzenfilter einzusetzen, das ist jedoch nicht der graue Kasten dort. Such mal nach "Pflanzenfilter". dea: 

3. Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, könntest Du mit nur 90cm Wassertiefe und Koi im  Winter Probleme bekommen.

4. Auch wenn der Teich vielleicht immo noch etwas leer aussieht. Setz nicht zu viele Fische rein. Denn
      I. vermehren sie sich wohl noch
      II. weiß ich aus der Aquariumpraxis, wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn man irgendwo mal eine Fischart sieht die man gerne hätte und vielleicht in Gruppen gehalten werden sollte, aber das Becken schon "ausgelastet" ist.

So mehr will ich jetzt nicht sagen. Sooo reichlich ist es mit meiner Erfahrung ja nun auch noch nicht.  

MfG Vossi


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Maurix,

vielen Dank für den Tip mit den Pflanzenkübeln. Ist vielleicht ne Überlegung wert. Müsste mir halt nur noch was überlegen, wie ich die anständig verstecken kann, damit man die nicht so sieht. Momentan überlegen wir eine Vorrichtung zu basteln, mit der wir die Pflanzen auf die Mauer hängen können. Mal schauen was daraus wird.

Das mit den __ Muscheln und den Sand habe ich hier auch schon gelesen. Da werde ich mich auch drum kümmern. Kann man da ganz normalen Sand nehmen? Z.B. den Spielsand aus dem Sandkasten meiner Tochter (die bekommt nen neuen in den Garten und dann auch neuen Sand, dann würde ich für die Mucheln den alten Sand nehmen). Oder ist der zu fein?


Hallo Vossi77 (mein Jahrgang   ),

neee... da kommen keine Pflanzen in den Filter...   ... da hast Du wohl irgendwas falsch verstanden, oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Was die Fischanzahl angeht:

Das ganze in Angriff genommen habe ich eigentlich nur, weil mein Schwiegervater von einem Mandanten einen Koi geschenkt bekommt. Dieser wiederum hat den von einem japanischen Kunden bekommen und kann nichts mit dem anfangen. So kamen wir auf die Idee das alte Becken auf Vordermann zu bringen. 

Bevor ich dieses teure Tier (muß wohl schon ziemlich groß sein und von nem dollen Züchter stammen) aber einfach auf gut Glück in das Becken setze, wollte ich, dass sich schon mal etwas Leben darin etabliert. Daher schon mal die Goldfische. Außerdem ist der Koi dann nicht so einsam. Vermutlich wird dann mal irgendwann ein zweiter Koi (aber ein kleiner günstiger von einem hiesigen Händler) kommen.

Viel mehr Fische sollen da aber dann eigentlich nicht mehr rein. Die Goldfische werden ja schließlich auch noch größer. Und die brauchen ja alle ihren Platz. 
Sollte es übrigens zu Nachwuchs bei den Goldfischen kommen, so verschenke ich die dann einfach, damit der Bestand keine Überhand annimmt.

Du meinst also ich sollte die Pumpe ununterbrochen laufen lassen? Jetzt nur am Anfang, oder für immer? Ich frage nur, weil sich da ja sonst irgendwann der Bau einer Solaranlage für die Stromversorgung lohnen würde.

Wie lange brauchen die Fische eigentlich bis die nicht mehr so scheu sind? Sind ja jetzt gerade erst mal 2 Wochen da drin. Die fühlen sich auch pudelwohl... solange die meinen von uns bemerken....   Ein paar Monate?

Freue mich weiterhin auf auf möglichst zahlreiche Beiträge.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Neuling!

Es gibt geniale Pflanztaschen von Naturagart, die habe ich mir auch bestellt weil mein Teich so steil abfällt.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Und für die Muschel kannst ruhig den Sand aus dem Sandkasten nehmen, vielleicht vorher nochmal ein bissen auswaschen.  

Viele Grüße

Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Maurizio,

die Taschen sehen echt ziemlich gut aus. Hast Du die schon bei Dir? Wie werden die befestigt?

Grüße


Fabian


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Neuling!

Ich habe die Pflanztaschen schon bei mir aber noch nicht in den Teich gelegt. Werde es aber nächste Woche in angrif nehmen, denn langsam muss sich mal was am Teich tun.  Und die Handwerker könnten auch schon fertig sein. 





Pflanztasche 1,20m, habe auch die 2m Pflanztasche.





MFG


----------

